# Ritiro Xbox One?



## Giangy (3 Novembre 2016)

C'è un modo per il ritiro di un Xbox One? La mia situazione è questa, ho un Xbox One la prima versione nera, comprata a Settembre 2014, cioè due anni fa... ora ho in mente di comprare una PS4 Pro in uscità la prossima settimana, c'è un modo per dare indietro l'Xbox? Mediaworld, e Unieuro ritirano console usate, o meglio andare in un negozio di videogiochi e provare con uno sconto per la PS4 Pro? Ovviamente non credo di andare da Gamestop, perchè svalutano troppo l'usato, per fortuna qui nella mia città ci sono altri due negozi di videogiochi, che forse ritirano anche l'usato. Comunque la mia Xbox One è tenuta come nuova, dotata di due pad originali, più un paio di cuffie microfono originali, e cuffie audio originali, anche se le cuffie audio preferisco conservarle, magari non si sa mai funzionano anche per la PS4 Pro, senza comprare altre cuffie.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Novembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> C'è un modo per il ritiro di un Xbox One? La mia situazione è questa, ho un Xbox One la prima versione nera, comprata a Settembre 2014, cioè due anni fa... ora ho in mente di comprare una PS4 Pro in uscità la prossima settimana, c'è un modo per dare indietro l'Xbox? Mediaworld, e Unieuro ritirano console usate, o meglio andare in un negozio di videogiochi e provare con uno sconto per la PS4 Pro? Ovviamente non credo di andare da Gamestop, perchè svalutano troppo l'usato, per fortuna qui nella mia città ci sono altri due negozi di videogiochi, che forse ritirano anche l'usato. Comunque la mia Xbox One è tenuta come nuova, dotata di due pad originali, più un paio di cuffie microfono originali, e cuffie audio originali, anche se le cuffie audio preferisco conservarle, magari non si sa mai funzionano anche per la PS4 Pro, senza comprare altre cuffie.



A parte GameStop non conosco negozi che ritirano console usate.

Ti conviene mettere un annuncio e venderla privatamente.


----------



## Giangy (3 Novembre 2016)

Si proverò con Subito.it in caso che non ritira nessun negozio.


----------

